# Leg position during dips for chests



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

When im doing dips for chest, I lean forward and have my face to the ground, but should my legs be infront of me so that my body is like a sideways V, or should I tuck them in behind as usual?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i always try to keep my legs back when dippin for chest.

i pull em forwards for tricep dips to help keep the emphasis on my arms


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Cheers for the replies boys, I had heard both ways. I'll go with legs forward tomorrow.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Aggression said:


>


My speakers not working so couldn't hear what Lee Priest was saying... but his form was spot on in the vid for chest dipping. Basically you want the legs straight and forward and the body forward to make a banana or crescent moon shape. Resting chin on chest can help get the degree of lean right.

For triceps, dip in the upright position with legs tucked back and hands closer to body. Chin and head looking forward not down.


----------



## alis88 (Jul 27, 2009)

I keep my legs back and sometimes almost crossed.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

In front (as in Lee Priest) and behind both work well. As long as you're leaning forwards and putting the emphasis on the chest it's whatever you feel the most comfortable with IMO.


----------

